# real estate agency in Liguria



## blakely (Oct 3, 2012)

I am having quite a time trying to locate a real estate agency that handles long term rentals from Ventimiglia to Sanremo. It's a language problem. Does anyone know of a company with an English speaking agent I could contact? If they list rentals on Immobiliare.it, that would be really helpful. Thank you!


----------

